# Wheat Flour



## Maxt (5/12/06)

I have heard brewers talk about using table flour instead of wheat malt.
If I was to use 250gms of wheat malt, what is the flour equivalent? Is there a simple conversion formula?


----------



## Stuster (5/12/06)

Max, the only beers I've heard of brewers using flour in are in wheat beers. Some seem to use a couple of table spoons in the kettle just to add some haze. Did you read about it being used in other beers? :unsure:


----------



## Voosher (5/12/06)

Stuster said:


> Max, the only beers I've heard of brewers using flour in are in wheat beers. Some seem to use a couple of table spoons in the kettle just to add some haze. Did you read about it being used in other beers? :unsure:



There has been some discussion regarding flour, especially in wit as a substitute for unmalted wheat as Stuster suggested.
Searching is always your friend.
Take a squiz through this...
Cheers.


----------



## Jye (5/12/06)

The only person I know that uses flour is Graham Sanders in his Tropical Flower Wit (and I heard on his latest show he has used it in a Hefe) By the looks of it you use the same weight as you would with grain.


----------



## tangent (5/12/06)

and Doc. He put me onto the flour thing (maybe via Mr.Sanders - the Tropical Flour Wit has grown to legendary status if you do a search on Google)


----------



## KoNG (5/12/06)

AND... KoNG 
he used 500g in a wit, in place of 'raw' wheat (not wheat malt). it wont give you the same flavour as malted wheat. 

i got great effeciency using flour and bourghal for one wit, but effeciency was down using raw wheat in an another attempt.

i will be doing a side by side tatse test to evaluate the positives and negatives of flour/bourghal versus raw wheat. will post results.

the wit using flour/bourghal is now in the bottle.. ferm samples tasted great.


----------



## Maxt (5/12/06)

Thanks guys. Yes, it must have been from captain ego's podcast that I remembered this. 
I'm brewing tomorrow, and I forgot to get the wheat malt at the HB shop today. As I'm only using 250gms I didn't want to take another trip back just for it, so I was looking for an alternative.
Cheers


----------



## Stuster (5/12/06)

You can just drop the wheat, Max, if you are brewing any other style. Lots of recipes have some wheat in for head retention, but most AG beers will have good head without it.


----------



## Tony M (6/12/06)

I've taken to throwing about 50 or 60 gms of flour into the mash pot ever since I ran out of malted wheat about a year ago. It seems to help the head with good lacing on the glass. I cant tell if the beers are cloudier as that seems to be a bit of a lottery with me but I dont think a mere handful of breadmix would do damage.


----------



## mikem108 (6/12/06)

The recipe for Chimay White calls for quite a bit of wheat starch, I figure flour would be a fine substitute.


----------

